# Changes to driving licence regs & car import tax?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Whether it'll actually happen is a different matter. :lol:

You might have to use auto translate.

Carros importados mais antigos vão pagar menos imposto - Impostos - Jornal de Negócios

Oh & on a related matter, as part of the new driving licence points system anyone driving on a non Portuguese but still EU driving licence now needs to register their licence with IMTT & the easy way is to have a driving school do it for you....... Mine charged me €20 & they needed a copy of my passport, residencia. fiscal document & driving licence.

I'm not sure of the non EU licence requirement but am sure your local driving school will have that info as well.


----------



## binsley (Jan 8, 2013)

I believe it's been a requirement for some time for holders of EU but non-Portuguese licences to register them with the IMTT - I assumed that this is so they knew where to send the fines to 

I know this since I was pulled for something minor a couple of years back, and the GNR told me they could've fined me an extra €30 for not having my UK licence registered; they let me off that one though on the promise that I'd do it soon. We got ours done for free in Portimão (after queueing for at least three hours though, so travelling-man's suggestion of doing it via a driving school may still be more appealing...)


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

binsley said:


> I believe it's been a requirement for some time for holders of EU but non-Portuguese licences to register them with the IMTT - I assumed that this is so they knew where to send the fines to
> 
> I know this since I was pulled for something minor a couple of years back, and the GNR told me they could've fined me an extra €30 for not having my UK licence registered; they let me off that one though on the promise that I'd do it soon. We got ours done for free in Portimão (after queueing for at least three hours though, so travelling-man's suggestion of doing it via a driving school may still be more appealing...)


As it was explained to me, it's a new requirement introduced as part of the newly introduced points system & I believe came into force a few months ago.

Previously to that the PT Govt tried to enforce a rule where residents changed their licences for Portuguese ones but if you look at your licence, it says EU on it & allows you to drive anywhere within the EUSSR.

This new one is (IMO) a way for the PT Govt to save face whilst caving in to the EU......... let's hope they do the same on car import tax! lol


----------



## binsley (Jan 8, 2013)

Nope, they didn't want me to change my UK licence for a PT one, but they DID want to see a document associating my UK licence with my PT address; this is what we had to queue up for hours for in Portimão. To get this we had to show our passports, residencias and fiscal cards - the same docs you quoted above, so I assumed it was the same requirement - but who knows? I think the GNR invent new rules at random intervals solely for fine-gathering purposes...


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

binsley said:


> Nope, they didn't want me to change my UK licence for a PT one, but they DID want to see a document associating my UK licence with my PT address; this is what we had to queue up for hours for in Portimão. To get this we had to show our passports, residencias and fiscal cards - the same docs you quoted above, so I assumed it was the same requirement - but who knows? *I think the GNR invent new rules at random intervals solely for fine-gathering purposes..*.


I think that's more than possible. 

I might not have explained myself very well but as I understand it, the thing about getting a PT licence has been going for a number of years but the new registration thing (I'm told by a cop) actually comes into force at the same time the new points system does which I think is at the end of June. 

However, they've known the new requirement was coming for several months so perhaps your cop was either trying to give you notice so you knew to do it or more likely was trying to put the frighteners on you. 

I'm not much of a fan of the GNR and even less of a fan of the PSP who I consider to be no better than something unpleasant one might step into by accident.


----------

